# Ο Δεκάλογος του καλού υπουργού Παιδείας



## nickel (Jan 11, 2009)

Αναδημοσίευση άρθρου του Γιώργη Γιατρομανωλάκη από το Βήμα της Κυριακής:

1. Ο καλός υπουργός Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων (ΥΠΕΠΘ) οφείλει να γνωρίζει στοιχειώδη ελληνικά και θρησκευτικά. Δεν μπορεί λ.χ. να λέει πως «ακραίες μειοψηφίες κρατούν την Παιδεία όμηρη» ή να μπερδεύει τον Ιωάννη τον Χρυσόστομο με τον Ιωάννη τον Ευαγγελιστή.

2. Ο ΥΠΕΠΘ δεν πρέπει να συμβουλεύεται τηλεφιλολόγους σχετικά με την ετυμολογία της λ. «έντερον». Καλύτερα να καταφεύγει σε έγκυρα ετυμολογικά λεξικά.

3. Ο ευφυής και σοβαρός ΥΠΕΠΘ λέει, «καλά τα “έξυπνα σχολεία”, όμως προτιμώ τους έξυπνους μαθητές».

4. Ένας ΥΠΕΠΘ πρέπει να θυμάται πως το άρθρο 16 του Συντάγματος, εκτός από την ίδρυση ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων, περιέχει πάρα πολύ σοβαρές διατάξεις για την παιδεία και τον πολιτισμό των Ελλήνων. Επομένως οφείλει να τηρεί το Σύνταγμα ευλαβικά και καθολικά.

5. Ένας καλός ΥΠΕΠΘ ουδέποτε προσθέτει μια ώρα διδασκαλίας Αρχαίων Ελληνικών στο Πρόγραμμα για να μάθουν οι μαθητές «την ορθή χρήση της καθομιλουμένης»! Ας διδαχθούν πρώτα να μιλούν και να γράφουν σωστά τη γλώσσα τους και μετά καλώς να έρθουν και τα Αρχαία.

6. Ένας καλός ΥΠΕΠΘ δεν χρειάζεται σώνει και καλά να έχει «όραμα». Ο κοινός νους φτάνει και περισσεύει.

7. Ένας ΥΠΕΠΘ μπορεί να πηγαίνει και στα μπουζούκια και στα γήπεδα. Όμως, όταν δολοφονείται ένας μαθητής, καλύτερα να μεταθέτει τη διασκέδαση για τις επόμενες μέρες.

8. Αν ένας ΥΠΕΠΘ δεν ικανοποιείται από τα βιβλία της Ιστορίας της νεότερης Ελλάδας, ας μην απογοητεύεται. Υπάρχουν χρονικά, απομνημονεύματα αγωνιστών, δημοτικά τραγούδια, μαρτυρίες παθόντων, πρακτικά Βουλής, διατάγματα, εφημερίδες, μυθιστορήματα, ποιήματα κ.λπ. Ένα ανθολόγιο από αυτά τα κείμενα θα ωφελήσει και θα τέρψει τους μαθητές πολύ περισσότερο από όσο ένα «επιστημονικό» εγχειρίδιο.

9. Προσοχή στους «σοφούς» και στους «εμπειρογνώμονες». Ένας καλός και προσεκτικός ΥΠΕΠΘ οφείλει να παρακολουθεί, μόνος, χωρίς την παρουσία τηλεοπτικών συνεργείων, ένα δημόσιο μάθημα τουλάχιστον μία φορά τη βδομάδα. Στα νηπιαγωγεία της χώρας, στα γυμνάσια, στα λύκεια, στο πανεπιστήμιο κ.λπ. Μετά ας συζητά με τους συμβούλους τα προβλήματα της Παιδείας.

10. Ωραίοι οι αλλεπάλληλοι προγραμματισμοί, οι νόμοι και οι διευκρινιστικές εγκύκλιοι, οι συνεχείς μεταρρυθμίσεις, οι τολμηρές τομές, οι ρήξεις, τα know-how, τα οράματα, τα μοντέρνα συστήματα, οι αιώνιες αλλαγές στις εξετάσεις κ.λπ. Ωραίο και το Διαδίκτυο, τα ιστολόγια και ο κυβερνοχώρος. Όμως για τον νουνεχή και δημοκρατικό ΥΠΕΠΘ δύο πρέπει να είναι τα ουσιώδη: 1) 5% του ΑΕΠ στην Παιδεία. 2) Ίδια τιμή, ίδιος σεβασμός στο Αλφαβητάρι και στον φορητό υπολογιστή.​


----------



## dipylos (Jan 11, 2009)

Σωστός! Αλλά σε ποιόν απευθύνεται; Διότι μιλάει για καλό, σοβαρό και ευφυή ΥΠΕΠΘ και δεν μου έρχεται κανείς στο μυαλό.


----------

